# Brett Gibbs, IPF World Champ & Badass Kiwi



## NbleSavage (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 10, 2016)

He's one of my favorite YouTube guys to watch now. Yesterday he squatted 606 for 3 triple. Guys a beast.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 11, 2016)

Couldn't watch due to accent.


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 11, 2016)

That's one little dude moving some big ass weight. Wanaa see more....


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 11, 2016)

606 Lbs / 275 Kilos for Triples that Ecks mentioned...

(Skwots begin 7 mins into the video)


----------



## Bigmike (Jun 11, 2016)

He's 164cm, so something like 5'4/5'3 this is ridiculous, he's a little monster


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 11, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> 606 Lbs / 275 Kilos for Triples that Ecks mentioned...
> 
> (Skwots begin 7 mins into the video)



The laugh after the last rep of the third set of squats is fukking awesome. Lol I was dying.


----------



## Dex (Jun 11, 2016)

He has huge quads but lacks a bit in the arms. What's his bench?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 11, 2016)

Here's 205.5 kilos that came up way too easily...

[video]https://www.instagram.com/p/7hZfL1KeiH/[/video]


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 12, 2016)

Dex said:


> He has huge quads but lacks a bit in the arms. What's his bench?



He benches mid 4s. I don't think he cares how big his biceps are. Very strong bencher.


----------

